# كورسات مجانيه لمهندسين الاتصالات ارجو التثبيت



## amgda (2 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.filesin.com/122C350982/download.html
http://www.filesin.com/A75E652051/download.html
http://www.filesin.com/F4C9955317/download.html


----------



## khirallah (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمو إيديك .....لكن الرابط الأخير يظهر أم الملف محذوف ....شكرا لك


----------



## amgda (13 نوفمبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب وان شاء الله هشوف هذا الرابط
وان شاء الله هيكون فيه كورسات جديده


----------



## amgda (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مفيش ردود خالص؟؟؟


----------



## madmilyar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## محمدعبدلله (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يا حبذا نكون هذه المحاصرات مكثفة لغرص الاستفادة العامة وبخصوص الاتصالات


----------



## amgda (30 نوفمبر 2011)

قمت بوضع كورسات اخرى (الجزء الثانى ) ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## amgda (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخوانى لا شكر على واجب


----------



## amgda (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## emad4532 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عباس السماوي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ألف ألف شكر جاري التحميل*


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةخليل (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف الف شكر لكم و بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## an_isma43 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على ات الدروس


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (13 يناير 2012)

الباسوورد لو سمحت عشان يفتح الملف المضغوط ؟؟؟


----------

